# Aggression or Giggity?



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Had a question regarding the behavior of a couple of my Yellow Galacts. Recently they have seemed to be a little more active in the tank, mostly climbing on the glass seemingly more than usual. Today, I noticed one seemed to be following another in the lower area of the tank. The instigating frog did not appear to have physical intentions when I first noticed their interaction, simply sitting beside the other frog while he/she seemd intent on searching for snacks. Later on, however, I noticed both frogs in the same area, but this time the stalker frog took it to another level, climbing on the back of the larger frog and seemed to make a 'bobbing' motion. Eventually, the aggressor backed off and both went about their business. 

The following is a very, very crappy picture of the event (I apologize, I tried to just snap whatever I could get quickly since they have no love for the camera or my close presence), but I think it gives a rough idea of the scenario: 










Here are some higher quality pictures of the frogs involved (by rough calculations I'd say these guys are just over a year old now, which from what I've read of sexing galacts seems to mean flipping a coin is probably my best chance at guessing genders). For those with a little more experience maybe you could throw out a more educated guess. 

Aggressor


















Aggressee (significantly larger, mostly in an chubby way)


















And as a throw-in, heres just an example of how happy they get when I approach with a camera:










Anyway, thanks everyone for you help in advance, any insight you might have would be exremely helpful.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

What size tank is it, and how many frogs are in it?


Considering galacts aren't usually aggressive towards each other (although there are always exceptions), I would say that looks a LOT like mating behavior to me. Keep monitoring them to make sure they both continue eating well, and you should be able to eventually distinguish between aggression and courting.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

With my Yellow Galacts the female is the aggressor. She chases the male everywhere when she is ready.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Giggity, in my opinion. lol excellent word choice, btw.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. 



yumpster said:


> What size tank is it, and how many frogs are in it?


Sorry, I meant to include this information. The tank is a 35-gal flat back hexagon, with pretty significant area for climbing. There are four galacts residing in the tank, and I've never really noticed any negative interaction, as they generally sleep in the same places and have no problem feeding in close proximity. I'll continue to monitor any change in their feeding habits, but all seem to eat like pigs.

Despite having no way to actually confirm or support this with empirical evidence, I always assumed the aggressor frog involved in this situation was a male, solely based on his slimmer figure when compared to the two larger, fatter frogs in the tank. He/she/it also seems to enjoy a perch in the top of the tank. I'll keep an eye on things, I'd welcome any more insight into the situation. Thanks very much.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Giggity, in my opinion. lol excellent word choice, btw.


Haha thanks, I thought it seemed appropriate for the topic.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> Despite having no way to actually confirm or support this with empirical evidence, I always assumed the aggressor frog involved in this situation was a male, solely based on his slimmer figure when compared to the two larger, fatter frogs in the tank.



From my own experience, it is much more difficult to sex frogs like auratus and galacts than it is to sex tincs. Sometimes you just won't know for sure until you get eggs. 


It sounds like you are providing plenty of space for your frogs though, so I doubt it is an aggressive situation.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

yumpster said:


> From my own experience, it is much more difficult to sex frogs like auratus and galacts than it is to sex tincs. Sometimes you just won't know for sure until you get eggs.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are providing plenty of space for your frogs though, so I doubt it is an aggressive situation.


Great to hear, thanks for your help everyone.


----------

